# little tujunga canyon road



## rebeccaC (Mar 21, 2013)

western part of the angeles national forest. some good climbs on a well paved road with little traffic and some well banked switchbacks on a couple of great descents...i can't ask for more 

















































that little speck on the road in the middle of the photo is a bicyclist that passed us as we were stretching and drinking some water




















Laura Beige: "C'mon Henry, lets blow this pop stand. I wanna get to Great Falls and spend my cut."


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice!

Where is everyone?


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Sweet! Beautiful scenery with nothing in sight on the road except another cyclist. What more could a person ask for.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

very nice pictures as usual I would love to ride that road sometime


----------



## rebeccaC (Mar 21, 2013)

thanks all!!!! MB1...I don't think there were more than a couple of cars and motorcycles the entire route. It was so quiet that you can hear them coming from behind and that's good too.

thinking no one saw the movie rancho deluxe


----------



## RIL49 (Apr 27, 2012)

Been there, done that. Will be going there again to do it again. Great road.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

I dare say your photos make the area look better than it is. 

It is great to see the area recovering nicely after the Station Fire. Too bad about the road resurface on Highway 2. Haven't been back up that way in a few weeks. Need to get back!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

rebeccaC said:


> western part of the angeles national forest. some good climbs on a well paved road with little traffic and some well banked switchbacks on a couple of great descents...i can't ask for more


that was my occasional commute for a while.  Gets chilly through there in the winters.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Any water spot on little Tujunga?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

aclinjury said:


> Any water spot on little Tujunga?


not that I recall. There are a couple private homes, in an emergency. Or the fire stations at the very top at Camp 9, or the one at bottom of Little T (Sand Cyn) on the Santa Clarita side.


----------

